# Bretagne : association Pom.mI



## mike1 (16 Novembre 2005)

​

L'association Pom.mI, (association d'utilisateurs de matériel informatique Apple), se réunira le samedi 19 novembre 2005 de 10h à 12h et de 14h à 17h au centre multimédia de Ploemeur. La matinée sera consacré à iPhoto, et l'après midi sera libre, et chacun pourra  aborder les sujets  de son choix.


----------



## mike1 (16 Novembre 2005)

Rectification pour la date :  le 19 novembre....


----------



## magicmerlin (16 Novembre 2005)

heu juste pour info ,
c'est où ploemeur ?
parce que je n'en connais qu'un .


----------



## mike1 (16 Novembre 2005)

OUI! le seul centre multimédia !!


----------



## magicmerlin (17 Novembre 2005)

mike1 a dit:
			
		

> OUI! le seul centre multimédia !!



dans les côtes d'armor ?


----------



## mike1 (17 Novembre 2005)

magicmerlin a dit:
			
		

> dans les côtes d'armor ?


Donc, ploemeur se situe dans le morbihan, limitrofe à Lorient. Il y a une carte d'accès sur le site de l'asso (la première page)


----------



## golf (17 Novembre 2005)

mike1 a dit:
			
		

> ... limitrofe ...


On active le correcteur :rateau:



			
				mike1 a dit:
			
		

> le site de l'asso (la première page)


Ah bon, il y a un site :mouais:


----------



## magicmerlin (17 Novembre 2005)

mike1 a dit:
			
		

> Donc, ploemeur se situe dans le morbihan, limitrofe à Lorient. Il y a une carte d'accès sur le site de l'asso (la première page)




ok merci


----------



## imaout (17 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon, il y a un site :mouais:


J'ai trouvé  :  il est là.


----------



## golf (17 Novembre 2005)

imaout a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé  :  il est là.


J'eusse préféré que ce fut l'initiateur du fil qui aille jusqu'au bout de sa démarche :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## imaout (17 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> J'eusse préféré que ce fut l'initiateur du fil qui aille jusqu'au bout de sa démarche :mouais: :rateau:


J'avais bien compris le sens de ta remarque, mais ... au cas où l'indication n'arrive pas, j'ai préféré mettre le fruit de ma recherche.
Ceci dit, quand je clique sur le lien pour avoir la carte sur leur site, j'obtiens un message d'erreur.


----------



## mike1 (17 Novembre 2005)

EXacte Golf limitrophe


----------



## mike1 (17 Novembre 2005)

Désolé, j'ai oublié....... de le mettre:-(


----------



## mike1 (17 Novembre 2005)

imaout, voici le bon lien : http://pom.mi.free.fr/

Tu clic à partir de cette page, car certaines modifications non pas été fini.....


----------



## mike1 (21 Décembre 2005)

ANNEE 2006
L'association Pom.mI, (association d'utilisateurs de matériel informatique Apple), se réunira le samedi 14 Janvier 2006  de 10h à 12h et de 14h à 17h au centre multimédia de Ploemeur. 
La matinée sera consacrée au Tableur. 
L' après-midi sera comme d'habitude libre, et nous pourrons aborder les sujets de votre choix.

à bientôt...

Joyeux Noël et Bonne Année 2006

Site : http://pom.mi.free.fr/​


----------



## mike1 (21 Janvier 2006)

​

je vous informes que l'association Pom.mI se réunira le  samedi 11 février 2006 de 10h00 à 12h00 et de 14h00 à 17h00 au centre multimédia de Ploemeur. 

Le thème : iMovie (ca tombe bien pour tous ceux auquel le père noël a apporté un camescope ...). Il y aura peut être la petit information de ilife 06 (si la commande arrive à temps  :love:  )


----------



## mike1 (3 Janvier 2016)

Bonsoir, cela fait un certain temps que je n'ai écrie ici.
Pour la nouvelle année 2016 et tout en vous la souhaitant, je vous signal la date du 9/01/2016 au centre multimédia pour notre rendez-vous de l'année 2016.
Bonne année à tous et bonne santé!


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (3 Janvier 2016)

Plus de 11 ans d'activité déjà pour votre asso, bravo !


----------



## mike1 (3 Janvier 2016)

Les fêtes de fin d'année ont il été bonne ?
Qui a acheté un iPad pro?
Qui a acheté un iPad mini 4?
Qui veut utiliser un produit iOS sans un ordinateur?

en faite , il y a plein de solution pour utiliser un iPad sans avoir besoin d'un ordinateur, même si cela reste très utile comme poste fixe pour en faire un serveur par rapport à iTunes déjà, mais aussi pour des travaux plus lourd.


http://pom.mi.free.fr


----------



## mike1 (12 Janvier 2016)

Notre prochain rendez-vous aura lieu le 23/01/2016
 à L'Eskale de Lanester.


le sujet sera iOS (iPad, iPhone, iCloud, iPod touch,Apple TV, applewatch)


----------



## mike1 (12 Janvier 2016)

Notre prochain rendez-vous aura lieu le 23/01/2016
 à L'Eskale de Lanester.


le sujet sera iOS (iPad, iPhone, iCloud, iPod touch,Apple TV, applewatch)

http://pom.mi.free.fr


----------



## mike1 (5 Février 2016)

Bonsoir, le 6 février rendez-vous de l'association "Pom.mi" sur lanester à l'Eskale voir site 
http://pom.mi.free.fr


----------

